# Clydesdale MTB - Rigid w/fat tires, or is front suspension a "must"?



## sgtrobo (Aug 19, 2014)

250ish lb rider here, not going to hit any crazy downhills or anything, and looking to 'economize' somewhat.

about 95% decided on picking up a Surly Troll to be a combo commuter/'off-road touring/adventure'/MTB, but the MTB has me wondering.

I would like to equip it with 'chubbies' (i.e. 2.75" tires), and I'm wondering if that will be enough to do fairly moderate singletrack type of stuff. No big air or any crazy dropoffs. Just some gravel, mini-rock gardens, some tree roots, etc. More like XC than anything. Put it this way, my Trek 820 with entry-level shocks and such can handle it. I'm confident the Surly frame can handle it, but if I want a MTB, am I going to have to resign myself to getting a MTB with a suspension fork up front, or can I 'get away' with having some more air volume in my tires?


----------



## TooTallUK (Jul 5, 2005)

I think only Surly make the chubby 2.75 tires, so you'll be limited in choice. Other than that, 2.75 tires will be awful for any form of commute or touring, so there is that against your plan.
Rigid bikes are ridden by a lot of people. It's more down to personal comfort than anything. Some people can get away with it - I personally prefer some suspension.


----------



## singletrackmack (Oct 18, 2012)

I am +240lbs and I'll take my rigid up to parts of the Tahoe rim trail, which is rated black diamond and has plenty of rock gardens. I know the trails pretty good and do avoid the more gnarly parts on this bike, but it handles the more mellow rock gardens well. Amazing how compliant a good steel frame and fork feels.

It's an old lugged '91 trek 970 Singletrack but is made with some of the best steel, TT OXII chromo. It is running some high volume 2.5" wide tires that actually measure about 2.7". I have owned this bike since the early 90's and it is the first real MTB i ever owned, so I am quite comfortable ridding rigid. Like TooTall pointed out, rigid is not for everyone though. I have to ride this bike quite differently in the rough than my 6" trail bike. However, I would say that the responsiveness of a good steel rigid is amazing and is something that a bike with suspension can't touch. This is by far my favorite bike to ride.

I wouldn't recommend touring on these tires though. All that tread would cause a lot of resistance on the road. You may want to consider two wheel set, one with wide rims for the big tires so you can run lower PSI, and another set for some good touring tires.


----------



## sgtrobo (Aug 19, 2014)

mack, you kinda hit on what i'm looking at doing, i.e. have a set of 'road(ish)' tires for when I'm touring/commuting, and having a set of beefy tires for single track

another fellow on here has me real curious about going the 650b route for both road(ish) and MTB tires

great stuff, thanks for the feedback!


----------



## Bike Whisperer (Aug 7, 2012)

I roll on a 29er with 2.4" tires full rigid and it rolls through XC trails no problem. Yes, it requires that you use some skill, precision, and maybe you slow down a bit. But I enjoy the instant response and the challenge. I don't ride anything more than XC anymore so I don't need anything more. 

For commuting or urban assault you could grab some fat Maxxis Hookworms to swap out.


----------



## sgtrobo (Aug 19, 2014)

how do those Hookworms handle in wet weather? I do a lot of riding on the road in the soaking PNW


----------



## Bike Whisperer (Aug 7, 2012)

Lots of tiny siping and large groves , it will grip in the wet on pavement and asphalt better than any knobby.


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

Sgtrobo, have you thought about a Surly Krampus?


----------



## sgtrobo (Aug 19, 2014)

NYrr496 said:


> Sgtrobo, have you thought about a Surly Krampus?


*drools*

uh, yes. The Krampus, the ECR, the Pugsley, the Moonlander, the Ice Cream Truck...... However, that needs to be a 2nd bike, as I need to be able to ride the sucker on asphalt/hardball for the majority of my miles. Believe me, I *WILL* own a fatbike...just not yet. 

edit - unless there is a 3" puncture-resistant road(ish) tire that is good in the wet slop without being terrible on the asphalt


----------



## clydeone (Aug 9, 2009)

I would put in another vote for Krampus I have stopped riding my hardtail 29r. Depending on your commute you can get away with doing your commute on it. I would not enjoy a 5+ mile commute every day on it. The biggest problem with it is the cost of tires and w
How quickly they wear down. 


"The trick, and oh, what a trick it is, is to remain consciously blind to the danger that surrounds you, and simultaneously hyper-aware of every hard bit of pavement or sharp bit of metal that enters your air space. This is the Zen koan of riding your bicycle on the road." Robot, Red Kite Prayer - rkp.com - October 20, 2011


----------



## Midtown (Feb 24, 2012)

singletrackmack said:


> I am +240lbs and I'll take my rigid up to parts of the Tahoe rim trail, which is rated black diamond and has plenty of rock gardens. I know the trails pretty good and do avoid the more gnarly parts on this bike, but it handles the more mellow rock gardens well. Amazing how compliant a good steel frame and fork feels.
> 
> It's an old lugged '91 trek 970 Singletrack but is made with some of the best steel, TT OXII chromo. It is running some high volume 2.5" wide tires that actually measure about 2.7". I have owned this bike since the early 90's and it is the first real MTB i ever owned, so I am quite comfortable ridding rigid. Like TooTall pointed out, rigid is not for everyone though. I have to ride this bike quite differently in the rough than my 6" trail bike. However, I would say that the responsiveness of a good steel rigid is amazing and is something that a bike with suspension can't touch. This is by far my favorite bike to ride.
> 
> ...


Cool bike. Would love to find one. Any tips on locating one?


----------



## sgtrobo (Aug 19, 2014)

clydeone said:


> I would put in another vote for Krampus I have stopped riding my hardtail 29r. Depending on your commute you can get away with doing your commute on it. * I would not enjoy a 5+ mile commute every day on it. * The biggest problem with it is the cost of tires and how quickly they wear down.


well, my commute is 16.5 miles, so that's a pretty big vote *against* the Krampus. 

besides, there aren't "29+" tires that are even worthwhile on the road, are there?


----------



## sgtrobo (Aug 19, 2014)

Midtown said:


> Cool bike. Would love to find one. Any tips on locating one?


translation: "Sell me yours"


----------



## clydeone (Aug 9, 2009)

sgtrobo said:


> well, my commute is 16.5 miles, so that's a pretty big vote *against* the Krampus.
> 
> besides, there aren't "29+" tires that are even worthwhile on the road, are there?


The knards are very low resistance on the road. You are not limited to 29+ tires either you can throw road tires on a regular 29 r wheel set and run them on a Krampus. Something like a schwalbe Big Ben would be a good choice if you wanted to stick with a wide rim (rabbit hole).

"The trick, and oh, what a trick it is, is to remain consciously blind to the danger that surrounds you, and simultaneously hyper-aware of every hard bit of pavement or sharp bit of metal that enters your air space. This is the Zen koan of riding your bicycle on the road." Robot, Red Kite Prayer - rkp.com - October 20, 2011


----------



## sgtrobo (Aug 19, 2014)

oh wow, I wouldn't want to go pure slick, it's far too rainy and wet where I'm at. Plus I gotta ride through a bit of gravel and some dirt and such, nothing major.


----------



## clydeone (Aug 9, 2009)

The Big Ben is not a pure slick +there are a whole slew of options depending what you are comfortable with - I have done plenty of riding In rain and on gravel with slicks. Bike tires are too narrow to hydroplane so the tread is unnecessary on wet pavement - gravel it can be helpful
Especially in combination with rain - but in those conditions the knard would be perfect. 


"The trick, and oh, what a trick it is, is to remain consciously blind to the danger that surrounds you, and simultaneously hyper-aware of every hard bit of pavement or sharp bit of metal that enters your air space. This is the Zen koan of riding your bicycle on the road." Robot, Red Kite Prayer - rkp.com - October 20, 2011


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

Dude... I'd ride a Krampus 16 miles all day long if I had the option. Make it tubeless and ride the crap out of it.


----------

